# Anyone have delivery tips logistics



## RM305 (Jan 21, 2017)

I tried my first block it was a 4 hour block in Miami out of DMI3 and it was a disaster. Somewhere throughout my route the map took me way off course across town here I miami 4 measly packages that ended up "Undeliverable " and then threw me pack to my route which was all the way back to my original route. I don't know why the map sent me like that and it sent me to go over 2 1/2 hours past my block to eventually return to warehouse to return the 3 packages of the 65 packages. What pissed me off was the 3 packages turned out to be close to FC so why didn't the map send me there first and then to the original route? Instead it took me across town and back close to FC and back across town to original route. Being first time I contacted customer service and they did tell me to contact t an email they provided but pretty much made it clear that I may not get compensated. Any tips to not go through this mess again? Any sorting tips ?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

First tip. Instead of blindly following the itinerary stop for stop, look at the map of all the dots and your itinerary. You can decide which address that you should go to next. Play connect the dots and visualize a route you think it's best. Sometimes the routing is screwed up and you get a zig zagging back and forth between one area and another. Typically the default routing works. In my area for the evening routes, the routing has us making a loop back towards the warehouse at the end of the itinerary (just in case to return a package).


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

RM305 said:


> I tried my first block it was a 4 hour block in Miami out of DMI3 and it was a disaster. Somewhere throughout my route the map took me way off course across town here I miami 4 measly packages that ended up "Undeliverable " and then threw me pack to my route which was all the way back to my original route. I don't know why the map sent me like that and it sent me to go over 2 1/2 hours past my block to eventually return to warehouse to return the 3 packages of the 65 packages. What pissed me off was the 3 packages turned out to be close to FC so why didn't the map send me there first and then to the original route? Instead it took me across town and back close to FC and back across town to original route. Being first time I contacted customer service and they did tell me to contact t an email they provided but pretty much made it clear that I may not get compensated. Any tips to not go through this mess again? Any sorting tips ?


Not to be rude but there is a huge thread stickied on this forum for logistics drivers with a gold mine of tips.

Save an hour of time and scour through it. You will be a pro, and your blocks will take significantly less time.

If you drive around like an idiot in this gig you will fail and lose money.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Sounds like a rough start but sometimes typical. Like Shangsta said, there are several threads that have plenty of do's and don'ts plus some good tips, no sense rewriting.

A couple things......first the routes are setup most of the time like a loop starting farthest away and looping back towards the warehouse. Not all the time but that's what they try to do so you're closer to the warehouse for package returns. 

Use your itinerary map to visualize your route first and decide how/where to start. You can expand the map and touch any dot now to see the address. You DO NOT have to follow their route order. 

Sounds like you got some second attempt packages. Look for stickers separate from the label with "UTL"(unable to locate), "UTD"(unable to deliver)........those are "problem packages" but something you have to deal with.

And last but not least...find out how your warehouse handles route overruns. When you get to the end of your route you can decide to head back to the warehouse and return them. That's something you have to figure out how to handle.


----------



## RM305 (Jan 21, 2017)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Sounds like a rough start but sometimes typical. Like Shangsta said, there are several threads that have plenty of do's and don'ts plus some good tips, no sense rewriting.
> 
> A couple things......first the routes are setup most of the time like a loop starting farthest away and looping back towards the warehouse. Not all the time but that's what they try to do so you're closer to the warehouse for package returns.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for those tips and I will definitely look through the forum for other posts in reference to tips and whatnot, I just figured I'd ask.



Shangsta said:


> Not to be rude but there is a huge thread stickied on this forum for logistics drivers with a gold mine of tips.
> 
> Save an hour of time and scour through it. You will be a pro, and your blocks will take significantly less time.
> 
> If you drive around like an idiot in this gig you will fail and lose money.


Thank you I will look around different posts just thought to ask though but I understand your point.


----------



## Nitty (Apr 12, 2017)

The best tip/training is experiencing those shitty routes where it seems like nothing is going right for you that day! Also, if possible, you can try different warehouses out and see which ones offer more\less of a workload.


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

RM305 said:


> Thanks so much for those tips and I will definitely look through the forum for other posts in reference to tips and whatnot, I just figured I'd ask.
> 
> Thank you I will look around different posts just thought to ask though but I understand your point.


https://uberpeople.net/threads/tips-for-succesful-deliveries.100031/


----------

